# Adjustment of a 2 speed manual shift bendix hub



## blue6218 (Apr 28, 2011)

Hello There, I am attempting to fix or repair my 2 speed manual bendix shifter on my 1959 schwinn speedster.  The problem I am having is when I shift to the second gear the crank does not go into gear and it spins freely.  Any tips or advice would be greatly appreciated, thanks John.


----------



## Gordon (Apr 28, 2011)

Here is a link to adjustment instructions from Bendix.
http://www.nemontel.net/~gbradbury/bendix0002.jpg


----------



## ramito (Apr 29, 2011)

*,,,,,wooooo thanks ,,,from PR,,,PUERTO RICO....yes I have one !!!  *


----------

